# California Supreme Court decision on employment status



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From 'Wired': https://www.wired.com/story/a-california-ruling-threatens-the-gig-economy/.

First two paragraphs:

THE CALIFORNIA SUPREME Court dealt a major blow to the gig economy on Monday in a decision that will have far-reaching effects not just for the likes of Uber and GrubHub, but for many different types of employers.

The court ruled that employers must treat workers who do work related to a company's "usual course of business" as full-fledged employees. For example, if a store hires a plumber to fix a sink, that plumber wouldn't need to be considered an employee because the store isn't in the plumbing business. But if a clothing company paid someone to sew clothes at home, then that person should be considered an employee, entitled to minimum wage, breaks, and other benefits of employment.

[end of extract]

Full text of decision (85 pages): http://www.courts.ca.gov/opinions/documents/S222732.PDF.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

A common sense decision. Uber is very much in the business of transporting riders, despite their protestations to the contrary. They only have an income if riders take rides.


----------

